# Gonal F Injections - Ovulation Induction ?? Anyone else doing the same?



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

Okay I havent posted for a while as i have needed time out from the stress of the whole baby saga! Clomd has not worked so consultant at nhs suggested ovarioan drilling and then trying clomid again! so i figured this was going to take a while so we decided to go private. We have been detered from IVF as they are saying I have had a child naturally and one recent pregnancy and feel IVF would be to severe a treatment! Instead are suggesting ovulation induction  the Gonal F injections are supposed to work better than the clomid! so I have started my cycle today and day 4 I have to start injecting and day 10 they will scan me to see if there is any progress!

All of a sudden i feel all those feelings coming back from the clomid days which werent nice for me at all. I have been so much happier of that medication ....and now started to feel anxious and nervous about the whole thing ...the pressure is the worst i think we put on ourselves but cant help it!

Not sure if anyone has had any success on the GonalF injections if so would be lovely to hear from you ...i have PCOS also so just feeling very unsure about the whole process! look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi hun,

I haven't done the injections, but I have had ovarian drilling today!  I just wanted to ask if you are still pursuing the od through the nhs?  As your consultant has suggested it, I'd guess you'll get put straight on the operating list if you say yes.  It isn't always a long time to wait - I only waited just under 4 weeks.  Results are supposed to be on a par with injectables but without the risks of multiples or overstimming.

I hope the injectables work for you and you only get one or two follies.  My consultant recommended against the injectables as it would be hard to control with my pcos (not that that will necessarily be the case for you) and I might end up with too many follies for iui or timed intercourse, but not really enough to convert to ivf.  It's a lot of money if you have to abandon the cycle.  That said, this is my consultant's opinion for my situation and I did read many success stories when I was looking into it, even for pcosers.

In your shoes, I think I would continue to pursue the od whilst you see what happens with this cycle.  Good luck xxx


----------



## latortu (May 29, 2010)

Hello there, Some positive news on Gonal-F as requested!
I also have PCOS and failed to do anything on clomid or Menopur. First cycle of Gonal-F produced my very beautiful 18 month old daughter and second cycle has got me a positive pregnancy test and an 8/40 scan booked for next week......
So good luck and stay positive!
La tortu
ps I avoided ovarian drilling as I was uncomfy with the idea, but I understand it does have a small amount of evidence behind it of success, so good luck if you choose to pursue this path also.


----------



## sasha86 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi 
Ive got PCOS, i had the ovarian drilling done back in november last year, i then went back onto clomid for 2 cycles but wasnt getting the results so im now on gonal f injections, im on my 2nd cycle now the first cycle was 2 weeks at 50iu then 1 at 75iu and we ended up with 2 follies the largest been 17.8mm unfortunatly it that cycle wasnt meant to be. Im on my 2nd cycle now, ive done 1 week at 75iu and 1 1/2 weeks at 150iu (massive jump i know but they seem to be growing slower on this cycle). My last scan on tuesday gone showed them growing but none were near what the nurse wanted, im back there on tuesdays so fingers crossed they will have got bigger.
Ive found i progressed more with the gonal f than what i did with clomid, i did about 8 cycles of clomid and only got 1 fluke high progestrone, i then switched clinics (which im so glad i did and have managed to progress further than i thought) and the consultant wanted to try every poss before going straight into ivf, though im still not used to injecting everyday its a small sacrafice, the only side efects im getting are the headaches and random bach and hip ache which the nurse assusred was fine , just a pain for me lol!
Hope all goes well with you 
stef x


----------



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

Wow thanks Girls for all your feedback it helps so much to hear about everyone elses journeys too. As for Ovarian Drilling I too was uncomfortable with the idea of I am the biggest wimp ever and didnt want to waste more time as my consultant was saying i needed to have that done then go back onto Clomid...so you were talking at least another 4-6months before i had any firm results! 

Hence why we went private to do the gonal F.....i have been injecting now or two and a bit weeks went for scan today and the Dr saw a follicle 16mm big so as you imagine an thrilled by this result i need to inject was again tomorrow and then Friday they will give me the trigger injection and ofcourse we have to go away and try for 36 hours.... 

Really hoping for some good news really feel i need it ....so please keep everything crossed for me... 

Being the wimp that i am i thought having the injections would be awful but its the finest needle i have ever seen and you really dont even feel it so all in all its not been a bad experiance...

Now onto the second stage!


----------

